# Equipment Supplier



## newbee99 (Jul 9, 2013)

I was wondering who everyone here uses as their equipment supplier. I personally use Mann Lake


----------



## DJS (May 7, 2012)

Mann Lake here also.


----------



## skosma (May 30, 2013)

Mann lake and Brushy Mountain


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

It should be obvious that _every _major apiary equipment vendor is represented in Beesource members. If somebody didn't buy their products, they would quickly be out of business!

I utilize cold winter weather to make all my own woodenware, including frames (my shop is heated). 

I have bought other items from both Brushy Mountain and HT Krantz. I have been pleased with both of these vendors.



:lookout:Beesource offers _free _plans for building all kinds of beekeeping equipment, including extractors:
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/


----------



## Karolus (Jan 17, 2013)

I use western bee, and I will be for the foreseeable future. Great prices and good customer service will keep me going back.


----------



## khicks12 (Feb 28, 2012)

I use Kelley in Clarkson, Kentucky. It's just a 2 hour drive for me and on large orders it's worth it to save on the shipping. They have great customer service too.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There are things only Dadant has. Things only Walter T. Kelley has. Things only Brushy Mt. has. Things only Betterbee has. Things only Mann Lake has. Things only Draper Super Bee has. I often buy boxes and bottom boards from Miller Bee Supply and sometimes from Western Bee Supply. I used to get my wire from Glory Bee. My incubator and queen bank frames are from Honey Run Apiaries. My bee jackets are from Ultra Breeze and Beeworks. My Rauchboy smokers are from The Bee Space (but they seem to be out of the large ones...). My "Hive Minders" and "Ready Date Nuc Calendars" are from Burke. Some of my queen supplies are from Beeworks. If you're only buying from one supplier you are limiting yourself.

I've been buying from Walter T. Kelley and Dadant for the last 39 years.


----------



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

I use several including, mannlake, dadant, brushy mountain, walter kelly, miller bee supplies/


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)

One thing I realized pretty quickly about living in Central KY. Being less than an hour away from both W T Kelley and a Dadant's is extremely helpful. As nice as going through catalogs and web pages is, there is nothing better for a new beekeeper than to be able to physically look at and hold the equipment, all the while chatting with helpful folks that want me to succeed as badly as I do.


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the new folks @ BetterBee, but as mentioned above, all the bigger equipment dealers have something to offer.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

I buy my hive boxes from Betterbee - I like the extra 1/8" of thickness and the finger joints go together snuggly.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Take a drive to Reeseville(Lapp's) and Watertown(Dadant branch). See which one treats you better. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

Mann lake, though while in California we stop by the local dadants. There is also a place close to us called drapers super bee. It has 2 locations, auburn nebraska and somewhere in Pennsylvania, but they do big business.


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

shinbone said:


> I buy my hive boxes from Betterbee - I like the extra 1/8" of thickness and the finger joints go together snuggly.


Better bee used to be really good before the sons took over, we like to go to shastina mill works in Oregon now, beautiful boxes, hardly any knots!


----------



## Ledge (Dec 15, 2010)

Humble Abodes. Wicked friendly folks.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Interesting info on the H.T. Krantz website. They have grown so much and the Hobby Beekeeper is growing to large numbers.

I have used Kelley and Brushy Mtn. Great service from both. I make most of my own wooden ware.


----------



## John R C (Mar 15, 2011)

Brushy, miller, dadant, pigeon Mtn., so far but if the deal is right I'll go with the lowest bidder


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

I live halfway between both Dadant and Walter Kelley here in Central Kentucky so I use them both.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Something to think about if you go mix and match on woodware
http://www.beeculture.com/content/BeeSpaceArticle.pdf


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Margali (Jul 20, 2013)

I use Dadant because they are 10 minutes from work. That being said so far they have had good quality wooden ware and their staff was helpful with questions. Their website catalog is hard to search I think.


----------

